# Duda sobre Diagrama Electrico



## juan2099 (Nov 29, 2005)

Que tal, solo para ver si alguien sabe, como se representan los sensores de barrera de luz, y los sensores inductivos en un diagrama electrico, osea cual es su dibujo para incluirlos en un diagrama electrico. o si conocen el standar por el cual son manejados en america tambien seria de mucha ayuda, gracias

Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Nov 30, 2005)

Aqui tienes la forma de incluir sensores a tu circuito electrico, en sus variantes PNP y NPN, ya sean de 2 o 3 hilos. Según los colores, serian :

Celeste o Azul -> +Vcc
Marron -> GND
Blanco -> 0 Vcc

Esta representacion es válida para sensores del tipo :
1) Inductivos
2) Capacitivos
3) Magnéticos
4) Fotoelectricos : por barrera, por reflexion directa y por reflexion difusa, y aun contemplado para las disposiciones de muting secuencial y paralelo.

Saludos.


----------



## juan2099 (Dic 5, 2005)

muchas gracias


----------

